# [SOLVED] Emerge kompilacja gentoo, problem z evolution webca

## m.levvy

Witam,

gentoo uzywam od wczoraj i nie wszystko jest dla mnie jasne, ale nie chce stosowac metody shootgun do rozwiazania tego problemu.

X'y postawione, w miare dobrze wszystko dziala.

emerge -av gnome, po kilku godzinach popsulo sie na: evolution-webcal-2.26.0

```

evolution-webcal-main.c: In function 'e_webcal_load':

evolution-webcal-main.c:86: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

evolution-webcal-main.c:88: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

mv -f .deps/evolution-webcal-main.Tpo .deps/evolution-webcal-main.Po

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -o evolution-webcal evolution-webcal-main.o evolution-webcal-notify.o -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lecal-1.2 -lical -licalss -licalvcal -ledataserver-1.2 -lxml2 -lgconf-2 -lbonobo-2 -lbonobo-activation -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lsoup-2.4 -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0   

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libplds4.so.8, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libecal-1.2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libplc4.so.8, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libecal-1.2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libnspr4.so.8, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libecal-1.2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_CreatePipe'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_Read'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_GetErrorText'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_Write'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_GetErrorTextLength'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_GetError'

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../libedataserver-1.2.so: undefined reference to `PR_Close'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [evolution-webcal] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/work/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/work/evolution-webcal-2.26.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 1474:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1226:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0/work/evolution-webcal-2.26.0'

```

Oto jest fragment log.

Tu jest caly log: Klik

Widac ze tam jest problem z biblioteka libpl.

Uzylem revdep-rebuild -p ale nie wiele sie zdalo.

Probowalem tez emerge -uD world - aktualizacja nic nie dala.

Probowalem tez zamaskowac jakos ten pakiet, przez package.use, ale jakos nie chcial sie wylaczyc. Czy to sie tak powinno z tym postepowac ?

Co mozna na to poradzic ?Last edited by m.levvy on Wed Apr 07, 2010 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Przebuduj dev-libs/nspr i dalej jedź z gnomem.

P.S. Jak chcesz coś zamaskować, to wrzucasz pakiet i jego wersję do /etc/portage/package.mask. package.use służy do ustawiania flag use personalnie, dla każdego pakietu z osobna.

----------

## m.levvy

No wiec

```
Mink ~ # emerge -av dev-libs/nspr

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Potem

```
Mink ~ # revdep-rebuild

```

nspr nie pomoglo, ciagle problem jest ten sam.

package.mask tez probowalem do zamaskowania, ale jakos nie pomoglo.

A wlasciwie to skad wiesz ze nspr jest winny ?

Tak wiec ciagle nie rozwiazane.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Garrappachc

Teraz bym przekompilował evolution-data-server.

Skąd to wiem? Otóż, sprawdzam, z którą biblioteką ma problemy (czasami jest to jedna konkretna, czasami trzeba strzelać) i sprawdzam, do którego pakietu należy:

```
equery b libedataserver-1.2.so
```

----------

## m.levvy

Jednak zatrzymalem sie na tym:

```
localhost ~ # equery b libedataserver-1.2.so

[ Searching for file(s) libedataserver-1.2.so in *... ]

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.26.3 (/usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so -> libedataserver-1.2.so.11.0.0)

localhost ~ # equery b libedataserver-1.2.so.11.0.0

[ Searching for file(s) libedataserver-1.2.so.11.0.0 in *... ]

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.26.3 (/usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so.11.0.0)

localhost ~ # emerge -av evolution-data-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.26.3  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Y

...

```

Co w dalszym ciagu nie poskutkowalo i nie pomoglo w kompilacji evolution-webcal. 

Maskuje pakiet tak (package.mask):

```
>gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0
```

Ale cos innego wymusza ten pakiet i jest on chyba nie do zamaskowania.

BTW: make.conf

----------

## Garrappachc

Primo: w package.mask używaj >=, nie >. Secundo: pokaż build log teraz, bo może zatrzymało się na czymś innym. Po trzecie: nie kontynuuj nawyków z debiana i skompiluj sobie przynajmniej gnome-2.28.

P.S. Ależ kombinujesz z tym make.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## m.levvy

Generalnie to chyba popsułem.

Dodałem make.conf (ACCEPTT_KEYWORDS="~x86") , zeby włączyć repo testowe czyli aktualniejszy system.

Potem emerge -av world , coś tam się blokowało, ale emergo oddzielnie i poszło.

Potem chciałem emerge -av gnome , fajnie załapał że chodzi o gnome 2.28, ale coś mu się jakieś pakiety z net-lib się blokowały.

Wymyśliłem, że dam emerge -c (czyszczenie).

Potem zrobiłem restart. No i się zaczeło:

- revdev-rebuild krzyczało jakimiś kosmicznymi błędami.

- Wywaliło mi sudo

- emerge -av world . Uzbierał 100 pakietów, 

- Nie ważne co kompiluje (gcc, sudo ...) zawsze wywali podobny błąd do  tego 

Rozumiem ze jakies wazne narzedzia systemowe sie wymazaly i jest kicha.

Da sie jakos odratować, czy skopiowac make.conf i stawiac od nowa system ?

P.S Nie widziales konfiga jaki mialem w Arch Linux.  Garrappachc - twoje desktopy na dA robią wrażenie .

----------

## Garrappachc

Dzięki ^^

Pokaż, co wywala

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## p1c2u

Zmieniłeś CHOST w make.conf na i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc a wczesniej pewnie miales co innego

----------

## m.levvy

Nie, make confa nie dotykałem.

Już sobie jakoś z tym poradziłem, ale potem urodziły się kolejne problemy.

Czysta instalacja, gnome się kompiluje, zobaczymy go rano jak się skompiluje  :Smile: 

----------

